#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家的獸角色是什麼職業?

## 芬狼

大家的獸人角色
沒有前提下是怎樣的職業阿
希望可以看看大家的想法 不過職業要負上職業說明唷
不然根本看不懂@@"

我希望我這頭呆呆的豹\r
職業是:魔導士

職業說明:使用魔法不需要說咒語直接和元素共鳴,但是精神力消耗的大而且不好修煉,也不能用太高等級的魔法但是沒有屬性相克的問題,除非向高等的神祇或惡魔借用力量,擅長使用精神方面的攻擊.

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

無所事是又有錢的懶狼(兼塗鴉狂)~
職業說明:可以自由自在每天愛睡多久就睡多久.想做啥就做啥.沒有金錢擔憂的笨蛋~XD"""
隨時隨地都可以畫圖且不受限制~
===========
以上皆為不可能的幻想....= =

----------


## 加魯魯

武僧是中國的"特殊職業"
之前指的就是像少林寺中的和尚
武藝高強的和尚 和尚空拳打人也少吧@@
(應該拿禪杖或木魚棍XD)

RO設定的應該翻"修道士"
因為比較偏西方需要修行的傳道士..

----------


## Shlufielya

我希望會是幻術師啦!!

職業說明:使用幻術進行戰鬥,可向對手的五管施幻術,幻術不能使人受傷,
             但會受到精神傷害和產生幻覺,使對手受到非常大的干擾,
             雖然不會用魔法,但幻術經很強了,如果加上高超武藝的話.......

----------


## 快樂狼人

現實:應該算是愛搞東搞西的無聊學生

虛擬[夢想]:傭兵兼軍火販子.希望能跟小狼無憂無慮的過生活.

----------


## Freelancer

怎麼 2004 年的話題會浮出來的?

幻想: 死靈法師, 能夠和以往生的靈魂交談, 甚至提出請求。 志願為替還在這個空間存在的靈魂完成未了的事。

現實: I.T.自由工作者

----------


## 幻貓

職業啊....學生獸一隻

不過是獸人專屬的學校喔  :Cool:  ~除了格鬥術外還可以學魔法
在下剛入學時偏魔法型，後期愛上武士刀轉向格鬥~


〈幻想模式啟動〉



其實有些舊話題翻出來聊聊也不錯‧3‧

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

現實世界：....也是學生獸一隻....擅長發動精神系的幻想魔法，說穿了就是白日夢XD(炸)

虛擬世界：
職業=>鍊金術士
種族=>龍人
特殊技=>治療系還有元素系鍊金術、操紙術

希望能成為頂尖的術士而旅行著.....

----------


## 囧小狐

現實世界->只會看小說 玩ONLINEGAME 逛狼版的準高中生...
幻想->探險家 專長:考古 生物追蹤 特色是使用皮鞭(擬SM??)及小刀攻擊

----------


## tsuki.白

這個話題還真古早啊～～（遙望

我嘛...
生活中...是個表面爲了學習，實際腦子裏只想著動漫的腹黑學生龍
虛擬世界裏
是隻胸前有十字架的神明龍...（炸
擁有很強的破壞力....（再埋
（旁【怒】：.....）

----------


## onecrem

我希望是魔法師好了~~

職業說明:
可以把大自然的任何元素使之攻擊和防禦~
wow~大自然=無限力量啊~~[眾毆]
XDD
YO~~

----------


## Michile

喔呵？！是舊話題耶…ＸＤ
想做的跟以前大概還是相差不多。



偏現實：流浪畫家
　　（單純的流浪漢可能會比較貼切吧…）（炸）
　　只要把一些需要解決的事物先處理完，就可以開始了……（再炸）
　　有時候也會像老師一樣教導一些事物，不過通常不收費而會要餐點……（喂）

偏奇幻：幻想師
　　融合幻想元素和魔法精神力量的一種能力，
　　有比魔法使更加多元的行動模式，以及更難修鍊的技術。

　　將所想像的事物以精神力具現化，但初期力量不穩定而只能造成低階幻術效果，
　　但經過熟練就可以輕易施展出想像得出來的技巧，
　　包含常見的求生技能、武術、魔法或通靈，以及創造更加深奧，但能和其他職業技能相通的高難度技術。





（謎：這不是接近全能嗎…）
（Ｍ：基本上還是得看能熟練想像什麼事物，才能發揮的…）
（Ｍ：不過好處是，看穿對手招式可以立即模擬並強化！ＸＤ）

所以我會成為獸人，也是在幻想術之下改變形體（－３－）”（被狂毆）
還有原來小芬是豹（。□。）！？

----------


## 鵺影

三年前的話題啊...
不過看大家討論的還滿熱烈的...  :狐狸冷汗:  

我的話應該是旅者吧...
總是希望能拋下身邊的一切煩惱，
好好的去旅行一番...  :狐狸望遠:  

硬要在RPG模式下給予一個職業稱呼的話...
個人比較偏好法術系的。

----------


## 羽翔

六年前的話題呀~
可真遙遠呢(遠望)

現實中:普通的學生獸一隻~

幻想中:幻之超能力者的其中一員(這是職業嗎)

說明:
就是能控制世界的七種元素的混合型能力者~
主要是為了阻止人類再度的統治世界和防止世界走上絕路所誕生的存在
總之就是維持世界原秩序的七元素能力者(?

以上~

----------


## 幻影紅虎

話題還真久耶~
本獸:老虎
職業:拳士
當然是拳擊阿~

----------


## wingwolf

遙遠的話題浮上水面了啊XD

職業：探險家
就是很平常的那種探險家啦（喂這種職業哪裏平常了？）
因故土的戰火而遠離家園，在各處遊蕩

現實情況麽
是某大腦經常在某不知名地方“探險”的學生……
不過正在朝著探險家這個方向慢慢發展中~~~~~

----------


## 佛蒙特

職業阿...
天魔族的職業...
職業:引導者
職業說明:因為犯下大錯被懲罰
化身路狼甲 指引迷失方向的動物們
但由於法力極高
永垂不朽
注定當一隻孤單的狐狼...

----------


## 竜

現實的職業是個 高職生...

但是 獸腳色的職業是: 幻術士or元素術士

幻術 能在他人眼前呈現不真實的影像
欺騙敵方
使他人 跟著我的步調走

元素術士 藉由控制著幾本的四大元素
進行攻擊
例如:  風屬性: 颶風

             風本身沒有實體 就算有 刀 槍 劍 等等武器
             一樣是無效化的

         地屬性: 山崩地裂

                  利用山土的起落 使敵方的敏捷力下降

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

現實職業：學生獸+1


職業：位面流浪殺手

種族：天魔狼族

職業說明：

在無數位面中穿梭以及接受委託的殺手。

能力：空間法則、時間法則、靈魂法則、刀術、風系法則

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

職業 學生

但如果說是奇幻一點的
那就 薩滿 吧
魔獸世界薩滿可以變狼喔XD
可以治癒 可以攻擊 可以魔法
哈哈
中毒太深@@

----------


## TYPHOON

某個在戰亂時代和同學一起被抓到軍隊裡面做基層人力支援的學生
因為對國家的認同產生懷疑
選擇在某場戰役中逃走
輾轉當上某處森林的林管員

----------


## 寒燒

小弟的現實職業：大學生

目前獸設個人所喜好的職業：音樂演奏家兼職樂團指揮（如果可以有超能力的條件，大概是能隨心所欲的製造各種領域的音樂，或是進一步利用音樂製造幻象）

----------


## 月牙-炎布

現職:學生獸

職業:傭兵戰狼

武器:銀色的雙槍  配上  大大的黑色風衣~

希望能當個浪人傭兵   居無定所   無拘無束

沒錢接單   人情接單   

發威獸的本能   強大的力量   迅雷般的速度   挑戰自己的極限

每天過著刺激的"狩獵生活"    XDD

----------


## 月下蒼

我的職業嗎？

有靈異體質的法醫
就是這麼簡單(笑)

----------


## 藍焰

現實我也是學生獸一隻(正在放假中
有時也是無所事事的一隻狼，就像現在，剛放假就在等開學

幻想中我是一個獵師，也就是專門獵殺的職務啦！
比較偏向劍士或武士之類的，拿(咬)著刀，或用爪牙來獵捕

----------


## 神無

現職國中學生

幻職驅風者

種族銀狼

武器太刀+雙槍

能力操縱風使風變成各種型態進行攻擊

大概就這樣拉

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍的職業因該是會選擇刺客  或暗殺者之類的職業

能力就是可以隨時隨地的隱身在空氣中!!!

某龍的座右銘就是       用最小的力量得到最大的成果阿~~!!

----------


## 痕‧風狼

本狼的職業是  刺客 暗殺者   (套一句食神的話  我隨風而來~也隨風而去....
                                                 來無影去無蹤!!? 
武器:狼爪and雙短刀    屬性:風  狼爪可產生強大的風壓 切斷任何東西   
                                            技能:可以劃破空氣逃入異空間  能逃跑也能做暗殺用

----------


## Silver．Tain

現實中:夜間部高職生@@兼差當打字小弟

虛擬中:

　表:冰屬性魔導士
　　種族:狼.化靈((魂魄狀態))
　　使用技能:冰風暴.暴風雪，變成隱形狼(鬼魂模式)

　裏:電離子′狼型
　　種族:離子.電漿((不定型))
　　使用技能:閃電連擊.放電~
　　可以自由穿梭在電器和管線中，可以附身在電器上變形合體的能力

----------


## 狂風狼

本狼的話：現實－只是個學生而以啦

虛擬世界－本狼偏向三種：１注重攻擊力和擁有大量體力的

戰士or騎士

２擁有許多元素融合成魔法的魔法師or魔導士or術師

３兩種皆有的魔法劍士

以上三種在詳細說明的話：

戰士or騎士－本狼希望我的劍擁有強大破壞力，凡走過必留下刀痕啦！

魔法師or魔導士or術師－本狼偏重喜好風和雷等元素，希望風的速度，

就像魔法師可能會瞬間移動一樣，再用雷－強大破壞力攻擊

魔法劍士－當然是兩者混合啦，視情況做變化，遇到突發狀況也就不用怕了阿！

以上是本狼做的總重點

ＰＳ：本狼的魔法師還是希望全部的元素都有啦，這樣才帥嘛！

----------


## 路過的狗

職業:風翼弓箭手(亂取的XD)

職業說明;能與大自然的生物溝通,並加以使用

狗狗喜歡在後面做援護

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

我的職業是天界的榮譽鬥士!!

每3年天界都會舉辦武鬥比賽~來決定前五名的強者呵呵

排名前五的會得到榮譽鬥士的尊稱!!

而且可以當天界王根尚未天使的護衛!!是種榮耀呢0.0!!!

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

職業:觀望者                                                                                                                         

職業說明:                                                                       

在暗中觀察事情的發生並紀錄                                                                       

並於事情在強大外力下發生會毀滅改變時                                                                       

加以阻止修正

----------


## 嵐霖

文章年紀真的不錯看(?
關於職業..
選擇當弓箭手吧@@
速度快~精準~
事實上因為弓箭手的穿著比較簡單~
不會太熱(真的是這樣!?*炸
百發百中和百步穿楊是我的最愛啊XD

----------


## 洸野月影

這個嘛~~應該是『暗殺者』~~(心)

而且是會有時用『爪』有時用『鐮刀』，那像超帥的~~

不過如果是暗殺者的話體態好像就要比較纖細，最好在會一些魔法~那樣真的超酷的~~

(大雜燴啊 囧)

----------


## 雪

7年前的話題呀 ~ 

現實中:學生獸一隻0o0||. 

虛擬中: 流浪畫家,實際是冰系魔法師(冰豹)>w<

說明:總知無憂無慮就行=3=~.'

----------


## 希諾道

種族 : 狼獸人(雷系)
種族天賦技能 : 雷系魔法全列

職業 : 變化治療師

職業基本說明 : 運用魔法力, 能與世界自然界產生共鳴, 達到改變身體外型(簡稱變身能力)和快速治癒傷口的效果, 若把魔法力擴大可產生地域治療功效, 也可運用擴大的魔法力建設元素系魔法盾作保護團隊之用.

職業弱點 : 若胡亂使用 變身能力 的話, 容易令團隊敵我不分的攻擊自己...

----------


## 左邊的那個

獸角色的職業阿~，
原本是傭兵的職業，
之後卻跑去當個鍊金術師，
調藥什麼的會爆炸的那種。

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

職業:狼獸人 (臥底)

說到這職業呢..轉變過程是非常艱辛的 (?)
原本想使用槍，但因為某次對戰中也不知為何的開槍亂殺，結果全都打到同伴 (?)
結果改當研究生..又再度『不小心』的意外炸毀了３間實驗室(?)
…(以下各種職業慘況省略 (?)

最後，發現有當臥底的資質，所以就是臥底啦~

-以上幻想，現實為學生(?)-

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

全都是一些特殊職業...那麼....
555我就來當:先鋒刀盾兵!!!沒有前鋒,後方支援可是很危險撘!我就在前面當肉盾吧!
千萬不要誤射阿 ><

----------


## 咖啡

現實中學生獸一隻
人設中是精緻糕點師(?
我知道我的職業很和平XDD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

呵呵呵
我是神氣的侍郎大人啊
黃河第一俠(比讚手勢)

其實是虛官........

現實是學生
來自最棒的高中
飛啊

----------


## 違契者

職業:幻想術士

主要能力:將自己或他人的情感波動具現化的能力

                  正面情感用於守護   負面情感用於攻擊

                  但若情感過於強烈便有可能造成失控

----------


## 瘋喵

我有兩個ㄟ



1 虛無者  武器:無法說明  外型:無設定

能將世間各物品給轉換物質 變成能夠吞噬他人的危險妖魔
簡單來說好了
例如:若有一個人   突然間把他體內的頭腦變成吞噬自己思想的妖魔  不但會攻擊隊友  自己還會被吞噬  並消失在所有空間  成為好像從未出現在這空間的一個人

或

將敵方週遭的物品轉換成可吞噬生命的魔怪  讓敵人瞬間消失在戰場上(最簡單的打法)

2 拳師   武器:拳套   外型:牛獸

降自己的肉體發揮到極限  把腳鍛鍊成快速移動的代步工具   把手鍛鍊成有無窮的力量和級風的出拳速度  在一瞬間  將敵人的骨頭和五臟六腑給摧毀(拳算是可傷到體內的武器之一   所以力氣夠大   可以造成體內外的傷害   而且還可以選擇慢慢虐待人或一擊斃命     還有一點     若有一天你不能拿武器戰鬥   拳就會變成最方便的殺人工具了)

真的好喜歡牛頭人.........

----------


## 大神狼兒

咒術師...？

雖然會許多魔法...

不過近身戰也是基礎...

必要時也會使用弓箭...？

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

想想看.......
職業:魔法師(和魔導士是同種職業吧!)
職業說明:使用渾沌魔法(同時具有光與暗)當主力，攻擊力是絕對強但魔力消耗量也相對的巨大對敵人是一擊殺(而且都是不留下痕跡)，若是大型魔法控制失敗就會釀成大意外(如世界毀滅)

----------


## 雷澤龍也

應該是天變師吧 
在天空上隨意的變換天氣~ 
使氣候變的更溫和怡人~ 
但有時會製造災難 給與凡間毀滅懲罰

----------


## 阿翔

職業是魔狼（等等這個不是職業）
其實可以算是學生？我自己現實中的生活也滲了不少在獸角色中，
不過果然我還是比較適合當一匹墮落的魔狼，
不管是現實還是獸角中。

----------


## 燄瀆

魔鍊戰士
 是個在攻擊中可以加上黑暗系魔法的職業
 武器有多種選擇，劍、長槍、弓、雙槍、槌子、迫擊砲、雙節棍、拖鞋(?)、人類等等
 只要是拿在手中的物品，都可以用來當作發動黑暗系魔法的媒介
 比如最沒有威脅性的衛生紙，可以在附加上黑暗魔法後，成為最堅硬的盾或暗器

 但有一個致命的缺點，除非你擁有演算力極強的頭腦，不然就等著被敵人砍死吧！
 黑暗系魔法需要使用者在心神絕對平靜的狀況下發動，而在心靈平靜的狀態下開始演算，根本就趨近於不可能，腦袋一定會混亂的
 所以，魔鍊戰士號稱最難當到超過一周的職業！歡迎有志之士繼續堅持下去！

----------


## 天紋龍

我想我會選擇當個催眠師!
就是在敵人面前會使用許多道具來讓其被我迷惑轉而聽從我的命令~

夜紋:真是標準的變態阿= =
天紋:還好啦~電影裡的壞人都麻這樣~(踹飛
夜紋:看你還敢不敢= =
天紋 :Sad: 摸著流血的頭說"好痛")

----------


## 小藍龍

我想當魔法師
但跟大家想像中手上拿著咒語書騎在掃帚上的女巫不一樣
我想打扮得像是魔術師 (帶著黑色帽子身穿西裝的那種)
然後像變魔術那樣從空氣一抓就好多刀和劍跑出來~XD

----------


## 沃斯特

我的話，是戴著紅頭帶的弓箭手

最擅長於射箭、都百發百中

----------


## 柊桐梧

醫生！ 喜歡分解 擅長拿手術刀攻擊敵人 

會些法術 可以召喚飛刀 (笑

簡單來說是拿著手術刀的法師(欸?

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

我的話 只是個革命軍吧....(由於故事太長 ((忽略....
 武器系統:AI ( 就是有生命的武器吧xd 沒有固定型態 1男1女 1攻1防
 弱點是: 武器有自己的思考 會適當拋棄使用者XD??
 沒有魔法效果等 純粹物理攻擊

----------


## erty126

熱愛運動的小學生
跟大家心中想的那種男孩差距不大
不過還是有細微上的不同(笑

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

修煉刀術、劍術以及魔武雙修的魔劍士～

當然也會各種屬性法術囉～

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼的職業很簡單啊。作家，擅長小說、絕句、律詩與對聯。 :wuffer_laugh: 
另外會凍系魔法，算魔法獸一隻。 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 伊天

種族上設定 我比較喜歡((獅獸人))[尤其是強壯的樣子最好，左胸上還有獅子頭的刺青]
職業上.....狂戰士類型吧(屬性是火AND雷)
武器........拳頭跟巨型戰斧(偏好是拳拳到肉的攻擊方式)
戰鬥方面...幾乎由下屬代打
生活方面...都是由妻子看照著
個性方面...相當的豪邁大方
工作方面...機密(正確來說我還沒想到)

----------


## 上將狼

我的獸的職業是軍人,軍階是上將,不過卻很喜歡跟士兵一起上戰場,放假時就在家裡混
軍種:狼族海軍陸戰隊
軍階:上將
裝備:作戰時 防彈衣,頭盔  武器:步槍(外加榴彈發射器,內紅點瞄準器),手槍,手榴彈
       平時 將軍裝  武器:手槍

----------


## dennisseville

品種: (獅子AND雪豹混合體)AND(哈士奇混狼)AND(黑龍)!!
職業唷:無憂無慮的打工學生吧
個性:活潑 大方 但有時候內心的另一個個性會跑出來
喜歡的:運動(各種運動) 電腦!!
以上這些算是我喜歡的自訂腳色!!

----------


## 亞諾

職業:製作師    
說明:只要有藍圖 材料  就可以合成物品 
      另外提供維修裝備服務   但僅限於沒有魔法的物品
      還有改造加強裝備  對於熱兵器和電子產品比較擅長
      如果有給特殊美食或特殊飲料...會給予打折

----------


## Norya.Polaris

品種:X種花豹((半賽特恩星豹半地球非洲花豹的混血身軀加入賽特恩母體(也稱作生命靈體，類似地球俗稱的心臟)，而來的產物((????

職業:星際聯合部隊X星空軍前鋒二星少將((值勤時住飛船，放假時住基地，雖說是基地，應該是很嚴警莊重的地方，但私底下卻被同軍團的族友們搞得像女子宿舍一樣w((踹

職業說明:星際聯合部隊簡稱星聯(I.J.F)，由12個星球組成的聯盟，類似地球的聯合國，確保了彼此的和平關係外，也建立了強大的聯盟合作關係，而其中核心成員星球-賽特恩星球，也是我的母星:33部屬軍團稱為X軍，而我則是其中空軍的前鋒二星少將((????((<--怪怪((踹走
武器系統:本身有3/2機械身體，所以主作戰武器大部分是自身裝設的武器系統，在作戰時，大部分以機械化的形式上場，另外還有屬性攻擊，分主屬性與副屬性，主屬性:星雷，副屬性:冰晶，目前總共被開發了7像技能((????

各種亂七八糟wwwww((踹爛

----------


## 川崎大龍

沒有特別的職業耶
住在森林裡自給自足，偶爾將多出的食物 多練的藥材拿去鎮上賣

有時後會到中央去幫領導們，用自己的感應能力。


(全部幻想設定 現實中是學生獸...)

----------


## 嵐狼

職業：月之森邊境守衛（以免有外來物種誤入以及不明來歷的野獸入侵）中午的時段當值~
武器：獸型時用自己的黑色自然共鳴（主要火屬）加上爪牙，獸人形會用弓和短刀還有長劍
現實中是個初中二年級orz

----------


## 夜落白櫻

品種:只是個普通的白狼小鬼(?

職業:魔鐮使者(?
充其量也就只是個剛好撿到鐮刀然後陰錯陽差的學會了死靈術的小鬼(?

職業簡介:負責送孤魂野鬼到極樂世界、驅妖的職業，只是現在在搞罷工

以上只是幻想，現實是個剛開學就弄到兩隻警告、非常危險的國中一年生

總覺得非常不切實際wwwwwwww(被踹走

----------


## 卡斯特

品種:幻天獸(狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅子尾)，不過可以火魔化(加上黑角，毛色變橘紅色)，平常則是以狼的型態現身:3

職業:AHF(獸與人協調事務所)探員，也可以說是特務，即將要進階到AGUN(獸神聯合國)當初級幹部，不過最近有點想轉行當夜鷹(夜裡的盜賊)www(根本相反呀!!!(???

職業介紹:目前主要工作為間諜之類的(所以很耐打(x)，然後偶爾會回來地球把一些非法移民抓回來(就是未經過同意就隨意來地球的生物)，以及到各個世界或星球做調查(也可以算是加入AGUN前的訓練

武器:左前爪有戴著煙黑色的手環，上面的藍色電路可以傳送AHF武器庫裡的任何武器，不過比較常用的只有藍焰棒而已www

不過現實只是個學生030

----------


## 奔奔

在狼之樂園，只要不冒犯其他獸，什麼事都做得到!!!!!

----------

